# Moto E discussion thread



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

Ok guys we need a New thread for this upcoming Best Seller by Motorola .. Motorola Moto E 

its the younger brother of Moto G 

Specs -

4.3 inch ( 960 x540 ) Resolution
256 PPI
1.2 Ghz dual core Snapdragon 200 ( Cortex A7 with Adreno 305 ) - same as Xperia E1
1 GB Ram
5 MP camera without flash 
Android 4.4
4 Gb internal memory ( it is bound to have expandable storage )
1900 Mah battery
Dual Sim 

*Price - 6999*

The phone will be officially launching on May 13 and will be sold exclusively by flipkart . 
Hands down this is the best Smartphone under Rs 10,000 Range and is bound to Sell and Sell and Sell ..

Finally Lag free Android phone with Awesome Performance for 7000 Rs

Its a *PERFECT* phone
 I am very positive this will be a bigger seller than Moto G itself.. Hoping for some great Reviews from all sites

Gaming performance will be better than Moto G and any Chinese phone you can find under rs 15,000


For those who care.. Pre estimated Benchmarks by me  

Antutu - 13,500
Quadrant - 5500

Carry on  the discussions


----------



## ashs1 (May 7, 2014)

rish said:


> Motorola Moto E
> 
> its the younger brother of Moto G
> .
> ...



Really ?? wouldn't motoG be better in gaming department ?? :O


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2014)

Moto e has lower resolution than moto g while the GPU is same. Hence somewhat better performance in moto e.


----------



## ZTR (May 7, 2014)

Not the same GPU as E has 302 while G has 305


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Not the same GPU as E has 302 while G has 305



Hehe i was expecting this reply.. Actually the chip is officially mentioned as carrying Adreno 302

But In CPUZ it mentions the GPU as Adreno 305 .

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Sony-Xperia-E1-Dual-Benchmarks.jpg

The actual performance in benchmarks is actually better by 5 % than Adreno 305 ( though this could be due to other factors )

So anyways whatever the name of GPU be it performs same as Adreno 305

*www.fonearena.com/blog/99562/sony-xperia-e1-dual-benchmarks.html

Like Saiyan goku mentioned performance will be better because of lower resolution than moto G


----------



## moniker (May 7, 2014)

Are there going to be single and dual sim variants?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 7, 2014)

But that 4gb internal...


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

moniker said:


> Are there going to be single and dual sim variants?



dual sim only i guess .. single sim for other countries

- - - Updated - - -



kalam_gohab said:


> But that 4gb internal...



its the usual standard in budget phones to have 4gb internal.. 
even though it has sd card but kitkat has imposed restrictions on sd card

so a root will be badly needed in all phones in future


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=141730]rish.[/MENTION]...

From did you come to know that it has flash ?? I doubt it doesn't have both Auto Focus and Flash. 

There is a high possibility for this to happen. Most of the budget android from global brands either sacrifice on flash or autofocus. Eg. Xperia E1, Galaxy Trend, Nokia X.

*www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-Moto-E-leaks-out-slim-compact-affordable_id55333

I tried searching in other tech websites too.. Nothing mentioned about flash and af.. If those features are not there, its gonna be a huge huge let down. 

I do feel AF + flash >> Front cam.


----------



## anky (May 8, 2014)

rish said:


> Ok guys we need a New thread for this upcoming Best Seller by Motorola .. Motorola Moto E
> 
> its the younger brother of Moto G
> 
> ...


6.2 mm thick..!!..great..well done moto...i really want motorola to come and smash away all the samshit phones..


----------



## rish1 (May 8, 2014)

giprabu said:


> [MENTION=141730]rish.[/MENTION]...
> 
> From did you come to know that it has flash ?? I doubt it doesn't have both Auto Focus and Flash.
> 
> ...



ohh you are right there is no mention of flash but 1 or 2 sites still mention it like

*au.ibtimes.com/articles/551330/20140506/motorola-moto-e-g.htm

but i don't think they are reliable so i have edited the main post..

yes absolutely flash + af > front cam anyday

regarding can they give .. the phones you have mentioned are in 7000 rs range with further possibility of prices going down this is a 9000 rs device with a stable price tag.. ( though 512 mb extra ram + slightly better screen )
galaxy s duos 2 also has it.. and is selling for 8500
motorola is going for lesser profits than other brands and especially because of their business model they need not give margin to middlemen like shopkeepers , retailers .. i am guessing flipkart would be also taking a  very small margin per phone or maybe no margin in order to grab the exclusive deal..

i would guess it will have flash otherwise the same story again will happen what happened with moto G.. those who want expandability prefer other phones in 12000 range..

those who would want flash would pick s duos 2 then


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2014)

rish said:


> ohh you are right there is no mention of flash but 1 or 2 sites still mention it like
> 
> regarding can they give .. the phones you have mentioned are in 7000 rs range with further possibility of prices going down this is a 9000 rs device with a stable price tag.. ( though 512 mb extra ram + slightly better screen )
> galaxy s duos 2 also has it.. and is selling for 8500
> ...



no bro.. I was talking about the launch price.. E1 dual was launched with official price tag of Rs.9999/-... Nokia X @ Rs.9499/-...  S duos 2 was above 12k and hence it was necessary to put all those features in it. 

Whatever.. Lets hope that it will have af,  flash and since front cam is already mentioned, it'll surely be a treat for us @ sub 9k price range. .. Few more days ...


----------



## rish1 (May 8, 2014)

giprabu said:


> no bro.. I was talking about the launch price.. E1 dual was launched with official price tag of Rs.9999/-... Nokia X @ Rs.9499/-...  S duos 2 was above 12k and hence it was necessary to put all those features in it.
> 
> Whatever.. Lets hope that it will have af,  flash and since front cam is already mentioned, it'll surely be a treat for us @ sub 9k price range. .. Few more days ...



i get your point but those phones were not selling at those prices hence they dropped prices so fast.. they were overpriced from start..

yeah hoping it is af + flash.. 1gb + good performance already makes it a winner over lumia 525 if they have af + flash then it will be a perfect phone with nothing to complain


----------



## anilagrawal (May 9, 2014)

checkput fb page


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

and here we have Motorola Moto E ( white one ) ..

what do you guys think about design ?

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/120312-image/Motorola-Moto-E-next-to-Moto-G-01.png


----------



## elafanto (May 10, 2014)

New Clear Pics Reveled at MOTO G Facebook Page

*www.facebook.com/IndiaMotoE
View attachment 14354

- - - Updated - - -

New Clear Pics Reveled at MOTO G Facebook Page

*www.facebook.com/IndiaMotoE
View attachment 14354

*oi61.tinypic.com/23hp2k7.jpg


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

its confirmed it does not have a flash and a front facing camera and is 12 mm thick...

they should have given it a flash and made it 10mm priced it 1k more..

so now it is not a perfect phone


----------



## giprabu (May 10, 2014)

No Flash....  I wonder how much they could save the cost by taking off flash


----------



## srkmish (May 13, 2014)

So its 6,999 . Unbelievable pricing. 

*www.flipkart.com/moto-e/p/itmdvuwsybgnbtha?pid=MOBDVHC6XKKPZ3GZ&affid=jimishjoba&affExtParam1=16CL1


----------



## puli44 (May 13, 2014)

6.9 k with 1 gb ram and dual core ...its exceptional price..

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> So its 6,999 . Unbelievable pricing.
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/moto-e/p/itmdvuwsybgnbtha?pid=MOBDVHC6XKKPZ3GZ&affid=jimishjoba&affExtParam1=16CL1



will agree with it


----------



## Dastan (May 13, 2014)

6.9k ??
wait, is this a dream or wut


----------



## sushovan (May 13, 2014)

still people will buy Xperia E1,Nokia X and galaxy crap over this.


----------



## rish1 (May 13, 2014)

Wow just amazing price tag... really it was expected at 9k and they come up with 7k...

This is not a xperia E1 killer this is a *Windows phone and local phones Killer * !! Nokia x ,E1 barely are 1 month old phones i doubt they would have sold any significant numbers till now.. 



sushovan said:


> still people will buy Xperia E1,Nokia X and galaxy crap over this.



i hear ye.. 
only those who are not comfortable with online shopping will go with it as motorola is still not present offline .. Flipkart is going to launch a massive Tv ad campaign so even that fear of online shopping seems to be slowly going away with COD

but i can gurantee moto E alone online sales will surpass (Nokia X + E1 + nokia lumia 520/525 sales + galaxy sales )

i can only imagine the development that is going to be done on this phone, this is an atomic bomb in the budget smartphone industry.. 

all this phone needs is Rooting to get away from stupid SD card restriction of android 4.4 , a 7k phone that can play every high end game without any lags is just a miracle..


P.s - Price and "Perfect" Badge for this phone reinstated in the main post


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

Yet ignorant people will buy crap phones instead of this.. Being motorola product guarentees ROM development on it..


----------



## sandynator (May 13, 2014)

Planning to put up my lumia 520 on olx & quikr but only after full review


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

with that price, a new budget segment king?


----------



## mohit9206 (May 13, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Planning to put up my lumia 520 on olx & quikr but only after full review


LOL am also thinking the same.But am starting to love Windows Phone don't know if i want to go back to Android.But very good job by Motorola 2 thumbs up


----------



## sandynator (May 13, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> LOL am also thinking the same.But am starting to love Windows Phone don't know if i want to go back to Android.But very good job by Motorola 2 thumbs up



At this point only the battery & dual sim features appealing to me. They should have added camera flash may be by increasing cost by INR 500.

Moto G has average call quality sound through ear piece as per youtube reviews so bit worried, also not sure of app/app data  transfer to SD card.
Moreover very much excited about *Win 8.1 update*


----------



## Reloaded (May 13, 2014)

Anybody buying it tonight? i am planing to buy it, should i buy it , is it a good choice. or should i wait for reviews first. what do u guys think?

BTW midnight launch on flipkart


----------



## rish1 (May 13, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Anybody buying it tonight? i am planing to buy it, should i buy it , is it a good choice. or should i wait for reviews first. what do u guys think?
> 
> BTW midnight launch on flipkart



although it is advisable to wait for reviews first but his phone is an exception .. if you don't need flash you can blindly go ahead if you want to as there is no other phone in this price range to even think for a second time.. 

and as it is exclusive deal prices will also not go down whether you buy it today or 2 months later.. + there  is a 50 % discount on cover

Moto E is a lone wolf ready to eat other brands alive ..


----------



## geekyraj (May 14, 2014)

bought it at midnight 12:23 AM(tried to be first buyer . expecting it to reach by tomorrow evening. would soon post pics and short review thereafter. feeling soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rish1 (May 14, 2014)

rajnishmall said:


> bought it at midnight 12:23 AM(tried to be first buyer . expecting it to reach by tomorrow evening. would soon post pics and short review thereafter. feeling soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats


----------



## Minion (May 14, 2014)

rajnishmall said:


> bought it at midnight 12:23 AM(tried to be first buyer . expecting it to reach by tomorrow evening. would soon post pics and short review thereafter. feeling soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on your purchase waiting for your review.


----------



## jkultimate (May 14, 2014)

rish said:


> Gaming performance will be better than Moto G




No way. 
Yes lesser resolution and lesser screen size and same gpu, but processor matters.
Saw a video in YT, even Angry birds racing is lagging in Moto E.
But it's a perfect VFM just like it siblings.


----------



## rish1 (May 14, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> No way.
> Yes lesser resolution and lesser screen size and same gpu, but processor matters.
> Saw a video in YT, even Angry birds racing is lagging in Moto E.
> But it's a perfect VFM just like it siblings.



Processor is also same just 2 cores less .. even same clock speed .. most games aren't optimized for quad cores, they still use 2 cores at max only .. lag could be because of something else like game isn't optimized , too many apps in background .. i am sure this will easily run all the games.. 

check whether it can run games like GTa SA, Modern combat 4 , Asphalt 8 etc..


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 14, 2014)

Anybody getting confirmation calls for the order on the moto e phone. ?


----------



## luckyidnani (May 15, 2014)

Can anyone tell me whay VFM means


----------



## sksundram (May 15, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> Can anyone tell me whay VFM means



value for money


----------



## adinzbox (May 15, 2014)

Has it arrived?

- - - Updated - - -



rajnishmall said:


> bought it at midnight 12:23 AM(tried to be first buyer . expecting it to reach by tomorrow evening. would soon post pics and short review thereafter. feeling soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Has it arrived?


----------



## geekyraj (May 15, 2014)

adinzbox said:


> Has it arrived?



to be delivered till 7 pm. can't wait


----------



## sksundram (May 15, 2014)

igyaan had posted detailed review of moto e on its youtube channel. asphalt 8 runs with a little lag.


----------



## geekyraj (May 15, 2014)

received at 4PM... first my disappointments : Filpkart didn't supplied any purchase receipt in the box. also no warranty card by Motorola. and what more, no USB cable(charger is not usb type). time was set to 1970 so when I opened Google photos app, a message came that Google+ has crashed. could not find GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou as mentioned on flipkart in it. 

my first impressions.. it feels a little bit heavy... curved body good for holding but back panal is not rigged.
Camera quality OK. Display is good and vibrant. Viewing angles are good. Sound quality is Loud and clear but the Location of Loudspeaker is at mouthpiece(behind silver line visible at the bottom which seems physical button) lol..... 

User available internal memory of only 2.21 GB, out of which 2.104 GB is available straight out from the box.
just to clear It do have Wifi Hotspot, Bluetooth Tethering.
bare Kitkat looks smooth and fast. has no file browser. so I was not able to install apps from my sd card directly.
its able to play 1080p video! games has no lag so far.
has inbuilt battery.

Acc to CPU-Z:
Andreno 305
screen Res. *540x888*
screen density *240 dpi*
*
Antutu - 10022*


----------



## giprabu (May 15, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Planning to put up my lumia 520 on olx & quikr but only after full review



Seriously??  Lumia 520 has auto-focus.. It is slim & sleek. Wait till you get Win 8.1 update.. You'll be getting all those missing features.. File manager, Pull down notification, apps installable on sd card etc.

I would suggest unless you badly want dual sim and on a shoe-string budget, don't switch to moto e..


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2014)

I ordered it and now its out of stock  . Need to wait much longer. Any guesses how much time will they take to restore their stocks. ??


----------



## rdx_halo (May 15, 2014)

Here is the benchmark by digit. Looks slightly disappointing:  *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Moto-E-Performance-benchmarks-and-unboxing_20858.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2014)

I also had a hands on for couple of minutes on this device today.

Was good looking, same as moto G from back apart from size, display was fine, loud enough sound, and OS response was fine, but not as snappier as G. (still wondering what was the reason)


----------



## rish1 (May 16, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I also had a hands on for couple of minutes on this device today.
> 
> Was good looking, same as moto G from back apart from size, display was fine, loud enough sound, and OS response was fine, but not as snappier as G. (still wondering what was the reason)



OS might not be as snappier as Moto G since it is 2 cores less.. and OS is optimized for 4 cores .. But what i am wondering is why isn't the gaming performance as good as moto G . in benchmarks it is pulling off similar scores to moto G. 

either the games aren't optimized ( that's hard as the GPU is adreno 305 uite old now )

or the GPU is getting bottle necked.. This is the first time that we are seeing bottleneck effect in mobiles.. maybe Adreno 305 is too heavy for Dual Cortex A7 . Qualcomm earlier didn't mean to pair Adreno 305 with Cortex A7 . earlier it was Adreno 302 . looks like a last minute decision change and they paired Adreno 305 which might be proving out to be too heavy for the CPU.. 

those who are receiving it please check other high end games  apart from asphalt 8 .. check Modern combat 4 or real racing 3 and see if there is any lag


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2014)

rish said:


> OS might not be as snappier as Moto G since it is 2 cores less.. *and OS is optimized for 4 cores .. *But what i am wondering is why isn't the gaming performance as good as moto G . in benchmarks it is pulling off similar scores to moto G.



What ? And who said that ?

2 less cores may define a bit less performance but as far as the snappiness of the OS is considered, it simply does NOT; at least with brand new phone. If it does, there is a problem in Android, period.

- - - Updated - - -

As far as the gaming capability is being questioned, moto must have done something in order to stop E, hindering G sales.


----------



## rish1 (May 16, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> What ? And who said that ?
> 
> 2 less cores may define a bit less performance but as far as the snappiness of the OS is considered, it simply does NOT; at least with brand new phone. If it does, there is a problem in Android, period.



I meant to say User Interface otherwise there is No other visible difference why it is happening .. Maybe badly written code ? Not sure about it as i am not into coding and stuff

- - - Updated - - -


> As far as the gaming capability is being questioned, moto must have done something in order to stop E, hindering G sales.



If true, XDA Developers will be able to maximize the performance..

Found out 1 difference Moto G's Adreno 305 has 450 Mhz .. whereas Moto E Adreno 305 runs at 400 Mhz..
But i don't think 50 hz will make such a big difference as the resolution is also lower here..


----------



## bestpain (May 16, 2014)

so it has a gorilla screen...do i need to put a screen guard?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2014)

ordered one today  , hoping to receive it by tuesday!


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

bestpain said:


> so it has a gorilla screen...do i need to put a screen guard?



screen guard is always recommended.


----------



## hari1 (May 17, 2014)

I you bought Moto e, please tell whether you can transfer apps to sd card or not? 2GB usable internal memory is too less.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 17, 2014)

hari1 said:


> I you bought Moto e, please tell whether you can transfer apps to sd card or not? 2GB usable internal memory is too less.


You can move small apps like Subway Surfers and Tample Run to SD Card.But you cannot move big games like dead trigger to sd card.


----------



## hari1 (May 17, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> You can move small apps like Subway Surfers and Tample Run to SD Card.But you cannot move big games like dead trigger to sd card.



So big games like NFS Most Wanted cannot be installed on SD Card?
 So, rooting is necessary to use SD card for app installation. But it will void warranty permanently


----------



## Aakarshan (May 17, 2014)

hari1 said:


> So big games like NFS Most Wanted cannot be installed on SD Card?
> So, rooting is necessary to use SD card for app installation. But it will void warranty permanently


Yes it will


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2014)

hari1 said:


> So big games like NFS Most Wanted cannot be installed on SD Card?



you want to play NFSMW on moto e, an entry level phone?


----------



## srkmish (May 17, 2014)

hari1 said:


> So big games like NFS Most Wanted cannot be installed on SD Card?
> So, rooting is necessary to use SD card for app installation. But it will void warranty permanently



I think u can always unroot a phone. Correct me if wrong.


----------



## hari1 (May 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you want to play NFSMW on moto e, an entry level phone?



I earlier had a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 with *"Tegra 2"*.
Tegra 2 was released in January 2010.

And I played *MOST* big games quite smoothly on it till 2013 including Real Racing 3, NFS MW, Batman The Dark Night, The Amazing Spiderman, Asphalt 7 etc. 
Yes I am speaking the truth.

And I expect that if a 2010 flagship processor can handle such games, a June 2013 released entry level CPU should be able to handle the same games better than Tegra 2.
Don't you think so?

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> I think u can always unroot a phone. Correct me if wrong.


To root Moto G, you have to get unlock code for the bootloader. This code is given by Motorola from their website.
Requesting a bootloader unlock code will automatically void your warranty by adding your device in their database.
Unrooting won't bring back warranty. That's the problem with Moto G and I fear Moto e will have the same problem.


----------



## Reloaded (May 17, 2014)

Got my moto E today  . Very satisfied with the purchase. Looks and performance of the phone are awesome. 

*Pic:*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/m5TXX3v.jpg




But there is one thing i noticed about the internal memory, it shows only 2gb, but flipkart has written 4gb, so i am confused with this.

Overall i am very satisfied, good thing i didnt buy lg or samsung in this price range


----------



## bestpain (May 17, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Got my moto E today  . Very satisfied with the purchase. Looks and performance of the phone are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congo buddy.....wat else did u get inside box,was the box sealed,did u get bill?


----------



## Reloaded (May 17, 2014)

bestpain said:


> congo buddy.....wat else did u get inside box,was the box sealed,did u get bill?



Thanks. 

Inside the box there was instruction manual, ear phone and charger. Box was sealed, i had to open it with a blade. 
About the bill , this is what was written in flipkart's confirmation email :

*As a part of go-green initiative we will not be sending the invoice to you with the shipment. You will receive a soft copy of the invoice as a part of the delivery confirmation email within 24 hours of the delivery completion.*

This is the reason why they are not providing the bill, i am ok with that, you can print it out once they send the invoice through email.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Got my moto E today  . Very satisfied with the purchase. Looks and performance of the phone are awesome.
> 
> *Pic:*
> 
> ...


Yes,Some amount of the memory goes to OS.
Out of 4 gig some goes to internal phone memory(for your OS) and some for internal SD-Apps etc


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Inside the box there was instruction manual, ear phone and charger. Box was sealed, i had to open it with a blade.
> About the bill , this is what was written in flipkart's confirmation email :
> ...



Just wait for a couple of days, you will get the sd card mount remount scipt.. After that you can set your internal memory for as much as you want..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Got my moto E today  . Very satisfied with the purchase. Looks and performance of the phone are awesome.
> 
> But there is one thing i noticed about the internal memory, it shows only 2gb, but flipkart has written 4gb, so i am confused with this.
> 
> Overall i am very satisfied, good thing i didnt buy lg or samsung in this price range



the OS and pre installed apps take some 1.5 GB of that 4 GB storage


----------



## rish1 (May 18, 2014)

Someone view this Gaming Review video and tell us do they see any lag/frame drops in any of the games especially in Asphalt 8 ?

can't watch myself as i m on pathetic 2g 


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=j60XU-c1OV4


----------



## moniker (May 18, 2014)

hari1 said:


> To root Moto G, you have to get unlock code for the bootloader. This code is given by Motorola from their website.
> Requesting a bootloader unlock code will automatically void your warranty by adding your device in their database.
> Unrooting won't bring back warranty. That's the problem with Moto G and I fear Moto e will have the same problem.



 That's so unfortunate. Warranty covers both hardware and software. Rooting and tinkering around with the software isn't going to make you get a cracked screen, loose jacks,  faulty charger etc. 

I can understand manufacturers not providing warranty for bricked phones due to playing around with stuff like overclocking etc, but why void the warranty completely? Whether the customer's problem is a result of software related abuse or not should be left to the service centre guys to decide.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2014)

rish said:


> Someone view this Gaming Review video and tell us do they see any lag/frame drops in any of the games especially in Asphalt 8 ?
> 
> can't watch myself as i m on pathetic 2g
> 
> ...



9/10

Even asphalt 8 was flawless.


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2014)

Some pictures of Moto E, taken from Moto G:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/i6HItgVzTU6aS.jpg

*i.minus.com/iKn8s7w4fji3J.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibw7A2Z0MeivzM.jpg



And some more images and Benchmarks:  *vyomk.minus.com/mbj6fsB3o1G1EH


----------



## Reloaded (May 18, 2014)

rish said:


> Someone view this Gaming Review video and tell us do they see any lag/frame drops in any of the games especially in Asphalt 8 ?
> 
> can't watch myself as i m on pathetic 2g
> 
> ...




Performance of all the games looks flawless in the video , no lag at all.
i will test those games see the truth .


----------



## rish1 (May 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 9/10
> 
> Even asphalt 8 was flawless.





Reloaded said:


> Performance of all the games looks flawless in the video , no lag at all.
> i will test those games see the truth .



Awesome ! that is what i expected from the beginning.. and i can very easily  tell that it will play mc4,gta SA, nfs MW and any other high end game flawlessly.. except maybe Portal and half life 2..

this proves that

igyann doesn't know how to do a gaming review of a phone 

*so gaming performance is exactly same as Moto G * ( after taking into account 50 mhz lower speed and less resolution )

Gfx bench also proves this as both have exactly similar onscreen gaming performance - 10.9 fps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

Root and Unofficial TWRP Recovery Available for the Moto E


----------



## jp7153 (May 19, 2014)

how is the music effect in the handsfree(similar to samsung,sony?) and can we change,pause tracks with the handsfree?


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2014)

Made an Unboxing Video of Moto E:

[YOUTUBE]132Jjx_tMs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 19, 2014)

Phone coming today
Expect a review soon


----------



## bestpain (May 19, 2014)

got my moto e hours ago....having no micro sim....no internet.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 19, 2014)

Got mine 
Running in full glory


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2014)

Guys tell me a source for a trusted review on this.
Considering to buy this for my mom.
I'm more concerned on the below bold parts than its performance.
Packaging to be clear.


rajnishmall said:


> received at 4PM... first my disappointments : Filpkart didn't supplied any purchase receipt in the box. also no warranty card by Motorola. and what more, *no USB cable(charger is not usb type)*. time was set to 1970 so when I opened Google photos app, a message came that Google+ has crashed. could not find GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou as mentioned on flipkart in it.
> 
> my first impressions.. it feels a little bit heavy... curved body good for holding but back panal is not rigged.
> Camera quality OK. Display is good and vibrant. Viewing angles are good. Sound quality is Loud and clear but the Location of Loudspeaker is at mouthpiece(behind silver line visible at the bottom which seems physical button) lol.....
> ...


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2014)

Yep. It's true. 

Charger IS not USB. So you might have to buy a USB to MicroUSB cable later. This is the same charger that ships with Moto G.
Display IS 540 x 888. DPI IS 240 ppi.

But, AnTuTu gave me 12343. Screeny: *i.minus.com/ibdEX4nGRtHJ5v.png and *i.minus.com/ibetKCbibDKIk.png


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2014)

^but moto E charges through USB, right ?


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^but moto E charges through USB, right ?



Of course. Why wouldn't it! 
Moto E have MicroUSB port, just like any other Android phone. Its just that the charger that comes with it doesn't contain a cable which can be detached with the AC adapter. But its the same with Moto G. Cost cutting.

But speaking of charging one feature of Moto E is that if your phone is off, it will be switched ON automatically when you connect it with charger.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 20, 2014)

^ that second thing didn't happen with me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2014)

got the phone today 
built quality is top notch,
the best android overall under 10k.

now, please suggest a screen guard.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 21, 2014)

Ya same with me any screen guard available locally or online?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2014)

I still haven't got it that why do people make a great fuss about screen guard. Ok, I know it's required but "which screen guard", seriously ?
Just get the one which seems to be the best, locally.

What matters is that you have one.


----------



## jp7153 (May 21, 2014)

anybody pls answer my question...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2014)

jp7153 said:


> anybody pls answer my question...



What question?


----------



## jp7153 (May 21, 2014)

how is the music effect in the handsfree(similar to samsung,sony?) and can we change,pause tracks with the handsfree?


----------



## ZTR (May 21, 2014)

Dont know if this has been posted or not but the camera is fixed focus


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 21, 2014)

[MENTION=172302]jp7153[/MENTION]

Sound quality is good and loud with the provided earphones.

The button on those earphones did the task of pausing/playing the track and long pressing it opens google now.


----------



## jp7153 (May 21, 2014)

thank you  very helpful


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

Moto E vs. Samsung Galaxy S5 - Surprising! (Speed…: *youtu.be/3P9vDAY0U0A


----------



## bayern_tig (May 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> got the phone today
> built quality is top notch,
> the best android overall under 10k.
> 
> now, please suggest a screen guard.




IMHO, a screen guard ruins the experience of the phone, it's an unwanted hassle.
GG3 is very scratch resistant, but it's not shatterproof, but the screenguard won't prevent it from shattering as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

bayern_tig said:


> IMHO, a screen guard ruins the experience of the phone, it's an unwanted hassle.
> GG3 is very scratch resistant, but it's not shatterproof, but the screenguard won't prevent it from shattering as well.



Glass can still be scratched due to tiny sand particles.  hence screen guard becomes necessity.

- - - Updated - - -

Micromax Unite 2 A106 launched, aims to compete with Moto E

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/key%20features%20of%20unite%202.jpg

too good specifications for the price. i hope people don't start buying this crap.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Glass can still be scratched due to tiny sand particles.  hence screen guard becomes necessity.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



For your info GadgetShieldZ has released Moto E screen guard !

I never have understood Micromax's ideology!
They launch good specs phone.
Have 26% market share.
Still their engineers never optimize a single phone!


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> For your info GadgetShieldZ has released Moto E screen guard !
> 
> I never have understood Micromax's ideology!
> They launch good specs phone.
> ...



Cause all their phones are rebrands of Chinese phones


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2014)

Not really used much of the chinese "crap", but one of my senior owns an Intex mobile which itself looks like a 3-4k mobile with a specification I don't know other than that it has 512mb RAM but I know for the fact that it works wonders (did I say it was on GB ?)  when compared to my young duos which has 768mb RAM, JB with a supposedly better processor, and did I mention from a reputed brand ? Even S3 lags more than that Intex. 

Low end samsung devices are so fcuked up and I''d buy 1000 times any chinese against shamesung.


----------



## giprabu (May 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Micromax Unite 2 A106 launched, aims to compete with Moto E



The looks are almost similar to Lumia 620 ... 

Nokia.. Please sue them


----------



## Minion (May 23, 2014)

Well i want to buy Moto E which colour do you suggest?Should I go for black or white,Till now i have bought only phone with black colour people are saying white will get dirty easily is it true?.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2014)

*i.minus.com/ibb8w2lEaypgRr.JPG

LOL.

Nothing can be bought from FK, due to Moto E traffic currently.


----------



## Minion (May 23, 2014)

Hell, Now its out of stock I live in orissa and they are not providing it in my place even cash on delivery option is not available well may be i have to skip the idea of buy Moto E altogeather.
Very bad move by motorola people want to buy but they can't because it is out of stock and flipkart alone can't meet demand.


----------



## H2O (May 23, 2014)

Minion said:


> Hell, Now its out of stock I live in orissa and they are not providing it in my place even cash on delivery option is not available well may be i have to skip the idea of buy Moto E altogeather.
> Very bad move by motorola people want to buy but they can't because it is out of stock and flipkart alone can't meet demand.



Its in stock now and where do you live in Orissa?


----------



## Minion (May 23, 2014)

Already Ordered. Anyway thanks I live in Puri.


----------



## bestpain (May 25, 2014)

anybody facing problems with moto e speaker....while listening songs on high volume i feel the audio quality is not smooth it cracks


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2014)

get an external set of speakers / BT speaker.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 25, 2014)

Got my discounted 8gb card


----------



## bestpain (May 25, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Got my discounted 8gb card



me too..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 25, 2014)

Got 16 GB Class 10 Ultra for 499/-


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 25, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Got my discounted 8gb card



couldn't get what you are saying. 
please explain.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Got 16 GB Class 10 Ultra for 499/-



how ????


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION]

I booked my phone on the launch day itself so I got 50% discount on 8gb card.  plus free home delivery(flipkart app)


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION]
> 
> I booked my phone on the launch day itself so I got 50% discount on 8gb card.  plus free home delivery(flipkart app)



so nothing in store for those who booked in the later 20k stock ?


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> so nothing in store for those who booked in the later 20k stock ?



It was launch day offer! So only those who bought Moto E on first day are eligible.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> couldn't get what you are saying.
> please explain.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Dude local seller re!
Last time I went to him for 16 GB Ultra Class 10!
He quoted 999/-

I showed him the flipkart price and this VERY DAMN INTELLIGENT SELLER directly found the root whole seller!
His shop is blooming from since!He gave me discount !

Damn that seller!Now he shows everyone flipkart price adds 20 Rupees to it and sells!!!
While others are selling at MRP/-


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude local seller re!
> Last time I went to him for 16 GB Ultra Class 10!
> He quoted 999/-
> 
> ...



where do you live ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> where do you live ?



Ahmednagar


----------



## rish1 (May 26, 2014)

Modern combat 4 on moto E

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4g94yL_a4U


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

rish said:


> Modern combat 4 on moto E
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4g94yL_a4U



Show this to all samshit fanboys.


----------



## sharongarcia (May 27, 2014)

it is more great if it has 8 Gb internal than 4 Gb and a better camera with a flash..

pokie strategies


----------



## ankush28 (May 27, 2014)

sharongarcia said:


> it is more great if it has 8 Gb internal than 4 Gb and a better camera with a flash..



Pay 14k and get Moto G! For 7k you're not going to have all you want! 
Come on all MOTOs are currently the most value-for-money phones.


----------



## sushovan (May 27, 2014)

sharongarcia said:


> it is more great if it has 8 Gb internal than 4 Gb and a better camera with a flash..



Then No one would have bought Moto G


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

sharongarcia said:


> it is more great if it has 8 Gb internal than 4 Gb and a better camera with a flash..



you shouldn't expect this much from a reputed brand at 7k price. even though the phone still is the best VFM under 10k price.


----------



## allindiatech14 (May 28, 2014)

The gpu is not same. It is the adreno 302 gpu whereas the moto g has the adreno 305 gpu.

- - - Updated - - -

THE GPU IS NOT SAME. IT IS THE ADRENO 302 GPU WHEREAS THE MOTO G HAS THE ADRENO 305 GPU.


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

allindiatech14 said:


> The gpu is not same. It is the adreno 302 gpu whereas the moto g has the adreno 305 gpu.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> THE GPU IS NOT SAME. IT IS THE ADRENO 302 GPU WHEREAS THE MOTO G HAS THE ADRENO 305 GPU.



it has Adreno 305

read my posts in this thread ..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...ium-s1-plus-quad-core-1-gb-ram-rs-5500-a.html


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

No!!!! It has Adreno 302 -___-
Check official specifications here - *www.motorola.in/Moto-E/moto-e-in.html
Stop relying on AnTuTu and CPU-Z they are well known for false detection with newer devices.


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No!!!! It has Adreno 302 -___-
> Check official specifications here - *www.motorola.in/Moto-E/moto-e-in.html
> Stop relying on AnTuTu and CPU-Z they are well known for false detection with newer devices.



so gfxbench is also lying and so is 3d mark and every other detection/benchmarking app out there ?

then tell me why does it perform approximately same as Adreno 305 ? if it were Adreno 302 it should have performed much less  ..  

the minor difference is because of 50 mhz less clock speed..

last time - it is adreno 305 clocked at 400mhz
Moto g has adreno 305 at 450 mhz...


----------



## sarthak96 (May 29, 2014)

rish said:


> so gfxbench is also lying and so is 3d mark and every other detection/benchmarking app out there ?
> 
> then tell me why does it perform approximately same as Adreno 305 ? if it were Adreno 302 it should have performed much less  ..
> 
> ...


Stop thinking you know everything. adreno 302 is actually an  underclocked adreno 305. So yeah you are right but not completely.


----------



## rish1 (May 29, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Stop thinking you know everything. adreno 302 is actually an  underclocked adreno 305. So yeah you are right but not completely.



when did i say i know everything ?  get out of your head man.. 

i enjoy reading and learning about chipsets and smartphones so yeah i know quite much  because i read and research a lot as a hobby.. 
did i post anything wrong ? feel free to correct me . i'll happily correct myself just like i have done in the past. 

if you have any problem with that then don't read my comments as simple as that 

the point you are making about 302 being an underclocked 305  was the very *first* thing i said in one of the other threads .. 
well it may have been true to call it Adreno 302 if qualcomm themselves had actually named the GPU 302 in the chipset, drivers , Hardware identification ,   but this is clearly not the case ..  

i don't care whatever you wanna call this gpu .. but this gpu is more like a Adreno 304 than adreno 302 ( which gives an impression that this is Quite a weak GPU than 305 to the general people which is untrue ) .. Qualcomm made a mistake here


----------



## bestpain (May 29, 2014)

ya u r right


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

got my moto e 15 minutes back.  (for my papa) :



Spoiler






mastercool8695 said:


> *i.imgur.com/BFUY88v.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/LiOodf1.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/2t6UtJM.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/5VtTnM2.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/uCfyKgw.jpg


----------



## rish1 (May 29, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> got my moto e 15 minutes back.  (for my papa) :



congrats and very good pics..  it looks quite premium in your pics especially 2nd last one..


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

Nice photography


----------



## Minion (May 29, 2014)

Congrats. I think Mine comming tomorrow.


----------



## bhokal (May 30, 2014)

I bought Moto E a few days back and I am hearing a bad treble like sound from the earpiece while talking on the phone .. not too bad but sounds like the speaker when played at full sound ..Therefore wanna conform is it normal on all Moto E or I got a defective piece.


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

thinking to get a new phone, confused between Moto G and Moto E 

needs - should be lag free, should do day to day works flawlessly, heavy browsing and downloading and a little gaming. I think Moto E is suited for this. What do you guys think?


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> thinking to get a new phone, confused between Moto G and Moto E
> 
> needs - should be lag free, should do day to day works flawlessly, heavy browsing and downloading and a little gaming. I think Moto E is suited for this. What do you guys think?



Both are suited for your works  Moto E is more VFM, Moto G is more powerful. Get Moto G if you can.


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Both are suited for your works  Moto E is more VFM, Moto G is more powerful. Get Moto G if you can.



have to buy a new pc too, so will get moto e when its back in stock


----------



## Manju.s (May 30, 2014)

Orderd Moto E White colour just now  (cash on delivery)

Tomo i'm getting the deliver.. what all shud i check when the flipkart guy come to deliver ? pls help me


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Orderd Moto E White colour just now  (cash on delivery)
> 
> Tomo i'm getting the deliver.. what all shud i check when the flipkart guy come to deliver ? pls help me



Check whether that damn thing turns on!!! Duh!!!


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Check whether that damn thing turns on!!! Duh!!!


----------



## Manju.s (May 30, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Check whether that damn thing turns on!!! Duh!!!



Thanks for ur suggestion powerhoney  other than that what shud i check ? i think they dont give bill right? then to whom should i contact any prob occurs


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

ordered a black one for my friend  will order mine when dad comes back 



Manju.s said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion powerhoney  other than that what shud i check ? i think they dont give bill right? then to whom should i contact any prob occurs



email CC stating your order number and ask for a soft copy for the bill.


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion powerhoney  other than that what shud i check ? i think they dont give bill right? then to whom should i contact any prob occurs



They do give valid bill! With documentation of warranty and service centers 
Cheers!
Other than this check phone thoroughly for any damage/scratch. Check camera, earphone jack, calling bla bla...


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion powerhoney  other than that what shud i check ? i think they dont give bill right? then to whom should i contact any prob occurs



they send a soft copy to your email; within 24 hrs.


----------



## bhokal (May 30, 2014)

anyone else having their earpiece sound little more crackling than normal ? its not too bad but is unlike any other phone i had before..like having a little too much treble.


----------



## Manju.s (May 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ordered a black one for my friend  will order mine when dad comes back
> 
> 
> 
> email CC stating your order number and ask for a soft copy for the bill.



yup. they have mentioned in a mail that they wil send us a softcopy.. once ordering can we change the address again  because i'll be in office all day time.. i wanted to give off address.. but i forgot


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> yup. they have mentioned in a mail that they wil send us a softcopy.. once ordering can we change the address again  because i'll be in office all day time.. i wanted to give off address.. but i forgot



When their delivery boy will be out for delivery, They'll send an SMS to you including his mobile no. Just tell him when you will be at home or else give Office's address.


----------



## Manju.s (May 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> They do give valid bill! With documentation of warranty and service centers
> Cheers!
> Other than this check phone thoroughly for any damage/scratch. Check camera, earphone jack, calling bla bla...



Hey thanks for the info.. is moto e better than nokia x and xperia e1?  is moto e worth having?  i'm really tensioned after ordering 

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> When their delivery boy will be out for delivery, They'll send an SMS to you including his mobile no. Just tell him when you will be at home or else give Office's address.



hmm thanks dude.. will that delivery boy consider the new address


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Hey thanks for the info.. is moto e better than nokia x and xperia e1?  is moto e worth having?  i'm really tensioned after ordering
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



>Moto E>>>>Nokia X much much better.
> obviously he will! You can also change it now from order page.


----------



## Manju.s (May 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> >Moto E>>>>Nokia X much much better.
> > obviously he will! You can also change it now from order page.



how about xperia e1 compare to moto e ?

I have checked in order page but there is no option like that to change address.. is it because i order as guest user


----------



## sushovan (May 30, 2014)

Xperia E1 is inferior to moto e in all aspects except the sound quality.


----------



## Roopatg (May 30, 2014)

It is the perfect phone these days.Motorola recently released a new 4G version, known simply as the Moto G 4G.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 30, 2014)

trying to add a google account and more internet usage on my moto e
I cant change the data preference to mobile data. 
everytime I try to add any account, it goes to wifi automatically. 
how to set it on mobile data ?

--------------------------

okay. done. a restart did it.


----------



## funkysourav (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried playing XCOM and GTA san andreas on this phone?


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

wow it went out of stock fast, any idea when will it be in stock?


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> has anyone tried playing xcom and gta san andreas on this phone?



"youtube search"


----------



## giprabu (Jun 1, 2014)

Can someone tell me how good Moto E is, when comes to scanning documents ??

I regularly use CamScanner app on my tab... Thinking to buy it, if the final output documents are good..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

giprabu said:


> Can someone tell me how good Moto E is, when comes to scanning documents ??
> 
> I regularly use CamScanner app on my tab... Thinking to buy it, if the final output documents are good..



Camera has fixed focus, so you won't get that good scans.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2014)

giprabu said:


> Can someone tell me how good Moto E is, when comes to scanning documents ??
> 
> I regularly use CamScanner app on my tab... Thinking to buy it, if the final output documents are good..





SaiyanGoku said:


> Camera has fixed focus, so you won't get that good scans.



Moto E is not for those who want even a decent camera app. And especially not for those who want to scan written documents. 
This is one grey area of Moto E that is just pure bad.
I got Moto E for my sis. And she loves it. But I don't so much due to its inability to take pics of written text. Here's a sample of what the picture looks like when we shoot text:

*i.minus.com/ie6XtkD6VH0S1.jpg

No amount of adjustment changes this blur text. So don't buy Moto E for its camera. Because of this you can't even read QR/Bar code with the scanner app.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> "youtube search"


that wasn't helpful
There aren't any youtube videos showing Moto E playing XCOM
do you have a specific link?


----------



## giprabu (Jun 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Moto E is not for those who want even a decent camera app. And especially not for those who want to scan written documents.
> This is one grey area of Moto E that is just pure bad.
> I got Moto E for my sis. And she loves it. But I don't so much due to its inability to take pics of written text. Here's a sample of what the picture looks like when we shoot text:
> 
> ...



It helped me. Thank you !


----------



## amirshaikh.240 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, that feature is must for students. If u know what I mean


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 3, 2014)

amirshaikh.240 said:


> Yes, that feature is must for students. If u know what I mean



^haha  i know that feeling.. My 2nd sem exams were finally finished 2 days back & i deleted about 120 mb worth of photos of papers/practicals/etc..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ^haha  i know that feeling.. My 2nd sem exams were finally finished 2 days back & i deleted about 120 mb worth of photos of papers/practicals/etc..



i too have those. 
didn't delete though. 
approx 1 GB of Padhai- Related pics. 
hehe
both 1st sem and 2nd sem included.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Jun 3, 2014)

Ordered mine today !!!

have lot of expectations from this device after using galaxy pop for almost 4 yrs...hopefully its worth it


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2014)

Small_town_boy said:


> Ordered mine today !!!
> 
> have lot of expectations from this device after using galaxy pop for almost 4 yrs...hopefully its worth it



How did you order? Its out of stock since long?


----------



## Archival_Skinwalker (Jun 3, 2014)

I seriously donot understand the hype Moto E has garnered... On paper looks too bland.. I would rather wait for the Micromax Unite 2...!!


----------



## bestpain (Jun 4, 2014)

Small_town_boy said:


> Ordered mine today !!!
> 
> have lot of expectations from this device after using galaxy pop for almost 4 yrs...hopefully its worth it




same man ....used galaxy pop for 3yrs and now moto e.....how ur galaxy pop is 4yrs old ,when did you buy?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2014)

Archival_Skinwalker said:


> I seriously donot understand the hype Moto E has garnered... On paper looks too bland.. I would rather wait for the Micromax Unite 2...!!



on real life performance and built quality, it thrashes any phone under 10k from the likes of Samsung and Sony and including rebranded craps from micromax, lava, etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Even compared with unite 2, Moto E has better screen resolution, better screen material (Gorilla glass 3), Glonass, better dev support, water repellant nano coating, lesser chances of hardware failure,  and promised updates

- - - Updated - - -



Roopatg said:


> It is the perfect phone these days.Motorola recently released a new 4G version, known simply as the Moto G 4G.



 this is *Moto E* discussion thread.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Jun 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> How did you order? Its out of stock since long?



flipkart mobile app...i think it came into stock around 5.00 in evening ..i ordered it around 7...and went out of stock by 8.30!!

- - - Updated - - -



bestpain said:


> same man ....used galaxy pop for 3yrs and now moto e.....how ur galaxy pop is 4yrs old ,when did you buy?



hmmm...i don't remember the exact date, took it as soon as it was launched i think...i said almost 4yrs


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2014)

Archival_Skinwalker said:


> I seriously donot understand the hype Moto E has garnered... On paper looks too bland.. I would rather wait for the Micromax Unite 2...!!



wonder how anybody can say that 

- - - Updated - - -



Small_town_boy said:


> flipkart mobile app...i think it came into stock around 5.00 in evening ..i ordered it around 7...and went out of stock by 8.30!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yes, the moto e isn't lasting even a day on any batch of phones they start selling. 
same kind of thing happened with me, ordered at 6: something and it got out of stock before 7:30

anyways, one weird thing I observed with moto e is : 
using USB cables, sometimes it charges fine with a USB cable, sometimes, it just ignores. 
why so ? tried 4 USB cables, didn't charge even once in 2(lenovo , LG ), just for sometime in two (one LG, one Lenovo) 
very very weird 
any of you guys experienced the same ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 4, 2014)

Did anyone encounter a problem with the back cover not fitting properly ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Did anyone encounter a problem with the back cover not fitting properly ?



Happened with me. After I opened just to explore the innards and put on the cover back on, something didn't feel right. I just ignored.
It was not that apparent. Bought a back cover from local shop for only Rs 100. And sis is using it with glimmer in her eyes.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Did anyone encounter a problem with the back cover not fitting properly ?



actually it does fit, but is movable parallel to the screen. (very little less than 1 mm)
feels like it isn't completely fit.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Jun 5, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> wonder how anybody can say that
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



wow that's weird !! i experienced same with my friends moto g...i was not able to charge it with my samsung usb cable... hope moto e will work properly on my old usb cable..otherwise will have to buy a new one

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Did anyone encounter a problem with the back cover not fitting properly ?



yup...try contacting flipkart customer care..i think the will send a new one.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 5, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ^haha  i know that feeling.. My 2nd sem exams were finally finished 2 days back & i deleted about 120 mb worth of photos of papers/practicals/etc..



Beware I'm a teacher...... if I caught you..... (I will simply take your phone !)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Beware I'm a teacher...... if I caught you..... (I will simply take your phone !)



i usually use it as alternative to notes, (P. S. my notes are actually the alternative, those on the lappy are primary  )


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 5, 2014)

Will they replace the cover or the phone itself ?  (sorry n00b ques.)

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE 


Android 4.4.3 update rolling out for Moto E soon


----------



## Small_town_boy (Jun 6, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Will they replace the cover or the phone itself ?  (sorry n00b ques.)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I think only back covers ..

 Moto E delivered with defective back panel


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 6, 2014)

Can it play hd videos? I don't want to convert every videos that I put in the phone.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Moto E is not for those who want even a decent camera app. And especially not for those who want to scan written documents.
> This is one grey area of Moto E that is just pure bad.
> I got Moto E for my sis. And she loves it. But I don't so much due to its inability to take pics of written text. Here's a sample of what the picture looks like when we shoot text:
> 
> ...



Too bad. I need a phone with decent camera.


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 7, 2014)

For good music effect,use it with Sony experia M earphone
Samsung earphones is not supported

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone having this problem-
It is not connecting as media storage when i connect it to pc with windows XP
It always checks for drivers and is unable to find it
But It works fine with windows 7
Waiting for help


----------



## game22 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm totally going to buy this phone. Almost the best deal for the price it is offering!


----------



## Minion (Jun 7, 2014)

jp7153 said:


> For good music effect,use it with Sony experia M earphone
> Samsung earphones is not supported
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I am using my Samsung earphone no issue so far.Have you installed Xp Service Pack 3 if not that might be problem.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Jun 8, 2014)

Received mine today..but to be honest I am a bit disappointed 

Major cons for me...
1. Weird blue
glow around the edge of the screen. Cannot notice it on other backgrounds except white.
2. Mass storage not working with my old Samsung(galaxy pop) data cable, even though the storage mounts I can't copy anything to SD card (I am using win8.1)
3. Not possible to charge via USB cable
4. USB tethering not working.
5. Phone gets little hot while charging (not too much)
6. On box it says 1150mA battery inside
7. Problem with back cover.

2,3 & 4 are regarding USB cable I guess..can anyone confirm all above things working with different USB cable ?

What do you guys think should I ask for a replacement? I am really concerned about the screen.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 8, 2014)

pls mention the model name of the earphone
i solved the problem of mass storage by installing windows media player11

- - - Updated - - -

2.try installing windows media player latest version and check
3.it should charge,i have tried it with different cables,everything works
4.try factory reset


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2014)

Small_town_boy said:


> Received mine today..but to be honest I am a bit disappointed
> 
> Major cons for me...
> 1. Weird blue
> ...



2+3 : sometimes, it does charge via USB, else, it just ignores the USB, not even MTP.
4 : didn't try yet, will do now. 
6: its the charging current of the charger (see the units (its mA).

- - - Updated - - -



jp7153 said:


> pls mention the model name of the earphone
> i solved the problem of mass storage by installing windows media player11
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


i have win 7 on one PC, doesn't work even with WMP preinstalled (do i need to configure ?)
and it worked quite a few times, but ignores USB cables now.

- - - Updated - - -

and what problem do yu have with the back cover ?


----------



## Minion (Jun 8, 2014)

jp7153 said:


> pls mention the model name of the earphone
> i solved the problem of mass storage by installing windows media player11
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I am using earphone that comes with galaxy y.

- - - Updated - - -



Small_town_boy said:


> Received mine today..but to be honest I am a bit disappointed
> 
> Major cons for me...
> 1. Weird blue
> ...



Mine is charging through Sony Tipo data cable.Regarding Back cover not fitting properly flipkart can RMA it.


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

I needed a smartphone for gps navigation and daily tasks and my choice was between the MOTO G and MOTO E.

I did a price comparison between moto g and moto e and the former was costing me Around 15000 Rs for 16 GB model with flip cover. On the other hand Moto E was costing me close to 8000 Rs with 16 Gb memory card  + flip cover. So, the total difference of cost was almost double instead of 50$ (3000Rs) as in the US markets.

So i figured that moto e is much better value for money than Moto g in at least the Indian market and ordered one today. Got 250 discount from flipkart and total cost was 6750 for moto E + 500 Rs for 16 Gb class 10 transcend memory card.

What is your opinion on this purchase. Did i do the right thing or should have gotten the Moto G or waited for the Google event later this month to see what new devices will be releasing?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

^^ well you bought Moto E. No use speculating what you could have done. Moto G maybe double the price, but it certainly is worth it if you could afford.


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 9, 2014)

^^ Well i wanted to save 7k so i could invest them in moto 360 or a nice casio watch. Is there any reason to believe that a moto 360 would not work as well with a moto E rather than a G?
Could you please tell me if the class 10 transcend 16 gb card will be compatible or not?

What is the best cover that can be bought for a moto E and where can i get it?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, I see no reason why Moto 360 won't work with Moto E.
Also, Sandisk class 10 16 GB card should work with the phone. Don't see any reason why *any* card for that matter won't be compatible with the phone.

Local shops stock cases and covers at as low a price as Rs 100. I got one from Moto E. A soft back cover turquoise in color. And its way better than spending upwards of Rs 500 for covers from online shops such as FK.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 11, 2014)

back in stock.....!!


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 20, 2014)

My moto e battery back up is worst.. Not even for 8-10 hours  other than this everything is perfect..

Anyone having same battery issue.?


----------



## icebags (Jun 20, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> My moto e battery back up is worst.. Not even for 8-10 hours  other than this everything is perfect..
> 
> Anyone having same battery issue.?



is ur fone keeping data netowork connected/ wifi up all the time ? are there any battery hungry app running in background ? if not, seems like u got a defective set. try to change it from fk.


----------



## Minion (Jun 21, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> My moto e battery back up is worst.. Not even for 8-10 hours  other than this everything is perfect..
> 
> Anyone having same battery issue.?



I don't have this problem battery backup is awesome getting around 2 days of backup may be you got a defective one RMA with fk.


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 21, 2014)

icebags said:


> is ur fone keeping data netowork connected/ wifi up all the time ? are there any battery hungry app running in background ? if not, seems like u got a defective set. try to change it from fk.



Ya my mobile data will be on all the time.. But I'll browse sometimes only..   If i turn off mob data when i won't use .. Battery back up will be better ???

I'm using battery doctor app..

- - - Updated - - -

Still I have 1 week time of replacement warranty... Can I order for replacement ??

- - - Updated - - -

Still I have 1 week time of replacement warranty... Can I order for replacement ??

- - - Updated - - -

Still I have 1 week time of replacement warranty... Can I order for replacement ??


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2014)

is this worth buying...thinking of gifting a pair to my parents ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Ya my mobile data will be on all the time.. But I'll browse sometimes only..   If i turn off mob data when i won't use .. Battery back up will be better ???
> 
> I'm using battery doctor app..



disable mobile data, wifi, bluetooth, GPS (major battery drain) etc when not in use, uninstall battery doctor, install greenify.

PS: those battery saver apps don't always work.


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 22, 2014)

[MENTION=129589]sai[/MENTION]yan goku.. Yup my battery backup is better now after disabling mob data.. 

What is this greenify? Is it better than battery doctor app.. 

And one more thing is my mob takes around  2-3 hours to charge fully..

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody suggest me which is the best screen shot app for non- rooted mobile...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 22, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> [MENTION=129589]sai[/MENTION]yan goku.. Yup my battery backup is better now after disabling mob data..
> 
> What is this greenify? Is it better than battery doctor app..
> 
> ...



Greenify is auto optimizer app that tweaks your battery to extreme stats studying your daily usage pattern!

It's best app for battery management on non-rooted phones!

It's because of the charger provided!
My phone charges in 1 hour If I place it on Moto X charger!


----------



## ChetanKumar (Jun 24, 2014)

My Moto e does not charge via usb nor does it connect to my PC . Any help please!!!!


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 24, 2014)

*puu.sh/9I8Y8/8ef951471b.JPG Just ordered it. FINALLY moving on from Symbian  but do i need a screen guard for it?


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 25, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Greenify is auto optimizer app that tweaks your battery to extreme stats studying your daily usage pattern!
> 
> It's best app for battery management on non-rooted phones!
> 
> ...


If I take new charger then it will be fine ??


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2014)

^Mine too takes 2-3 hrs so no issue.


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 25, 2014)

2-3 hour's time is too much ..


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 28, 2014)

OK I need some serious help. my first impression of the phone? not at all good. I received it around 11 am. I charged it to 100%, started using it. in an hour the battery drained to 85%. I removed the extra cover I bought and found it overheating like hell. while I was using it, the mobile data was literally dropping every time in 3-4 minutes. did I receive a bad product? if yes, can anybody tell me the replacement process?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2014)

^^ Sometimes an app causes wake lock, and hence battery is comsumed like hell. Do a restart, and then notice.
If battery still drops like hell, call for a replacement.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> OK I need some serious help. my first impression of the phone? not at all good. I received it around 11 am. I charged it to 100%, started using it. in an hour the battery drained to 85%. I removed the extra cover I bought and found it overheating like hell. while I was using it, the mobile data was literally dropping every time in 3-4 minutes. did I receive a bad product? if yes, can anybody tell me the replacement process?



Do a factory reset and do update to  4.4.2.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 29, 2014)

its already updated to 4.4.2 and i did everything i could, the connection problem somehow was solved but the battery is draining too quickly. was fully charged, after 4 hours(no usage in between)the battery drained to 86%  so i requested FK for a replacement. hope the new product is good


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2014)

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/127829-thumb/motoi.png


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> My moto e battery back up is worst.. Not even for 8-10 hours  other than this everything is perfect..
> 
> Anyone having same battery issue.?



Drain your moto E battery till phone switches off charge your phone without switching on your phone.update google search and google play services to latest.
Hope this will solve your problem.After doing all those above mention tips i am significantly getting better battery backup about 4 days of battery backup with 7 hrs screen on time.

Note:I am currently using phone with flight mode on due to lack of micro sim(Idea) in my place.But you should get 2 days of battery backup easily.


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> Drain your moto E battery till phone switches off charge your phone without switching on your phone.update google search and google play services to latest.
> Hope this will solve your problem.After doing all those above mention tips i am significantly getting better battery backup about 4 days of battery backup with 7 hrs screen on time.
> 
> Note:I am currently using phone with flight mode on due to lack of micro sim(Idea) in my place.But you should get 2 days of battery backup easily.


You can just go to a mobile store and tell the shopkeeper to cut it


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2014)

^Will do it.


----------



## VINIT VATSAL (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone bought the Motorola grip cover ? Can somebody comment on whether it will protect the phone from bumps and drops, especially front side drops.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 11, 2014)

where can i get a usb cable for my moto e to transfer data from my pc and back

- - - Updated - - -

mymoto e has 4.4.2 android-is this kit kat,if not then how do i upgrade


----------



## lywyre (Aug 11, 2014)

^ 4.4 and above is KitKat until L comes out.


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=131832]andy[/MENTION] get any cable with mini usb port or get Sony tipo usb cable locally.Regarding upgrade use a 3g sim and upgrade to 4.4.4 which is only 58MB in size and plz don't update google search at the moment it is drastically draining battery i have to do a factory reset to get rid of that google search update.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 11, 2014)

Recently Bought Moto e from flipkart for Rs 6899/-
Now the problem is sometimes , somehow the contact list hangs or something , i think it is a glitch , it gets corrected after sometime or after a restart,, 
Have a look -


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 11, 2014)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Recently Bought Moto e from flipkart for Rs 6899/-
> Now the problem is sometimes , somehow the contact list hangs or something , i think it is a glitch , it gets corrected after sometime or after a restart,,
> Have a look -



Get new update 4.4.4 it may fix it


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2014)

I am thinking of getting this 
Amzer 97096 Hybrid Kickstand Case - Black/ Black for Motorola Moto E XT1022: Amazon.in: Electronics

If somebody have better suggestion plz suggest.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> @andy get any cable with mini usb port or get Sony tipo usb cable locally.Regarding upgrade use a 3g sim and upgrade to 4.4.4 which is only 58MB in size and plz don't update google search at the moment it is drastically draining battery i have to do a factory reset to get rid of that google search update.


- hi minion whatsearch engine can i use if not GOOGLE.also which is the best gps navigation free app.


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> - hi minion whatsearch engine can i use if not GOOGLE.also which is the best gps navigation free app.



You can use google search but donot update it.I am using navi maps but free version don't have voice guidance.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 11, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Get new update 4.4.4 it may fix it



Thanks,, 
done the updation,, has been 5hrs and no problem till now,, hope it will never come back,,

- - - Updated - - -

BTW 
Its a basic question, but i want to get it cleared,,please make me clear that why both internet and GPS satellite need to be on for 
navigation ?

And in Moto e I can't see any blue triangular navigation icon , used to see in previous androids,,
looks like google has merged both map and navigation apps into,, but user interface is not that good,,
any suggestions for a good free navigation app


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2014)

Go to location setting set it to device only by this you can use your gps for navigation but i suggest you to get navi maps it doesn't requires internet and gps lock pretty quickly.

Yeah they merged navigation with maps.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 13, 2014)

how do i play music stored in sd card in my moto e.also if i have wi fi in my home will using the phone with wi fi mean that my 3 g plan will not work or will i also be charged for 3 g


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2014)

Use play music(Orange headphone) which is already installed.If you switch on wifi then 3G is automatically disconnected so you will not be charged for 3G.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 14, 2014)

how do i delete an unwanted installed app on moto e


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2014)

As far as i know there is no unwanted apps in moto E.Removing pre installed apps requires rooting which i don't recommend.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> As far as i know there is no unwanted apps in moto E.Removing pre installed apps requires rooting which i don't recommend.



Play Movies And TV
Play Music
Gallery
Photos
FM Radio
[STRIKE]Assist[/STRIKE]
Chrome 
Drive


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Play Movies And TV
> Play Music
> Gallery
> Photos
> ...


IMHO all these apps are very useful,..  Dunno why people want to Uninstall them..


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 14, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> IMHO all these apps are very useful,..  Dunno why people want to Uninstall them..



Play Movies And TV ----> better use MX Player
Play Music -----> PowerAmp/MusiXMatch
Gallery -----> QuickPic
Photos ------> QickPic
FM Radio -------> No use 
Assist -----> added by mistake, edited previous post 
Chrome -----> eats up too much space, is slow and is laggy sometimes in MotoE, UC Browser is better
Drive ------> most people don't use it.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *Play Music*
> *Gallery*
> *FM Radio*
> *Chrome *



Are you joking? There has to be some pre-installed apps...like browser, music player, photo/video viewer!!
What do you want then? Just terminal window? Text based OS?

   [MENTION=29811]andy_65_in[/MENTION] this is list of apps which you can safely "disable"
Moto Assist
Moto Migrate
Moto Help
Moto Alert
Google Play Books
Google Pinyin Input
Google play newstand
Google plus
HP print service - dont disable this if you have HP printer.

==the end==
These apps may or may not be useful for you.
If you disable any other system app there are lots of chances that dependent app will break. So never disable if you are not sure.

Go to settings>Application>Swipe right and find ALL tab.

Find app one by one and disable them.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 15, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Are you joking? There has to be some pre-installed apps...like browser, music player, photo/video viewer!!
> What do you want then? Just terminal window? Text based OS?




if they gave an option of uninstalling these, it'd be great. I never use them. like never ever. I still don't get it why there has to be photos when there is gallery


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2014)

photos is a component of Google Plus app


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> photos is a component of Google Plus app


Yes! Its not a separate app.
Photos has one good feature that helps me alot - Auto Backup.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 15, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Are you joking? There has to be some pre-installed apps...like browser, music player, photo/video viewer!!
> What do you want then? Just terminal window? Text based OS?



+1 , i too was startled that a user would consider them as useless apps..


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems to me that the group making function of that "People" app  is useless , want to send a message to lots of persons and i cant do that in just one go,,,


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2014)

NitrousNavneet said:


> It seems to me that the group making function of that "People" app  is useless , want to send a message to lots of persons and i cant do that in just one go,,,



Use hangouts hap! It can send mutiple SMS/hangout messeges. [STRIKE]Dont know about messaging app or peoples.[/STRIKE]

Messaging app too can send multiple SMS.

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/ySvu5Fe.png


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 16, 2014)

any idea where can one source the battery fot this mobile just in case---


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 16, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Use hangouts hap! It can send mutiple SMS/hangout messeges. [STRIKE]Dont know about messaging app or peoples.[/STRIKE]
> 
> Messaging app too can send multiple SMS.
> 
> ...




OH!!
And waht will you do if you have a professional group of almost 250 people to which you have to send messages every alternate day !!
Will you select all of them every time you have to message ,,, 
mate , think a lil' bit before taunting .,.,


----------



## nickzcool (Aug 16, 2014)

Any one facing multiple restars a day ? While waking up from sleep n many other occasions


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 16, 2014)

NitrousNavneet said:


> OH!!
> And waht will you do if you have a professional group of almost 250 people to which you have to send messages every alternate day !!
> Will you select all of them every time you have to message ,,,
> mate , think a lil' bit before taunting .,.,



You dont really have to select all of them each time. Once you one sms it will create group in SMS app.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 19, 2014)

I have no wi fi on my net modem-can i plug in my moto e with a data cable and then save games/apps for android from my lappie to the moto e while its plugged in the lappie


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2014)

You can download apk file from internet then install them on your phone.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 19, 2014)

hi minion there is some confusion because the apk website shown no download option


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> hi minion there is some confusion because the apk website shown no download option



download Real APK Leacher from XDA, use that to download free apps officially from play store.

reverse usb tethering won't work.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 23, 2014)

has anyone tried Bsnl Internet on Moto E ?? 
The guys on customer care says "we dont have settings for your phone" ,,
tried manual settings by googlig some but no success,,
How bsnl can't have settings for a best seller phone ??????????????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2014)

NitrousNavneet said:


> has anyone tried Bsnl Internet on Moto E ??
> The guys on customer care says "we dont have settings for your phone" ,,
> tried manual settings by googlig some but no success,,
> How bsnl can't have settings for a best seller phone ??????????????



use the settings from any other phone which has bsnl internet settings saved

- - - Updated - - -

Name: bsnl
APN: bsnlnet
MCC: 404
MNC: 58


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 1, 2014)

can one set 2 time zones in this phone and see them together


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 1, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> can one set 2 time zones in this phone and see them together




you can install this app and place a widget on your homescreen : *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tm.app.worldClock&hl=en


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 3, 2014)

service centres in uttarkhand- i see only one that too in dehradun


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 6, 2014)

any chance of a moto e with a flash cam coming up soon-have to buy a second smartphone ,already have moto e.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> any chance of a moto e with a flash cam coming up soon-have to buy a second smartphone ,already have moto e.



autofocus>>>>>>>>>>flash
i don't see motorola updating it with flash though.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 6, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> any chance of a moto e with a flash cam coming up soon-have to buy a second smartphone ,already have moto e.



No moto e upgrade before march at least..

get redmi 1s

if not redmi 1s, go for nokia x2 .. only con is it is on 4.3 and will require a bit of tinkering like installing play store etc.. online price is around 7.8k-8k


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 7, 2014)

nokia x 2 non android-what else.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ordered Moto E for my Mom  
6999-350 student's discount.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys should i buy Moto E now or wait till Motorola confirms whether Moto E is eligible for android L or not because i don't want to be stuck on kitkat forever.Also i have no interest in android one phones.Has Motorola announced which phones will get update and which will not ?


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2014)

Moto E will get android L as they previously told it will atleast receive 1 major update but they haven't update since then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys should i buy Moto E now or wait till Motorola confirms whether Moto E is eligible for android L or not because i don't want to be stuck on kitkat forever.Also i have no interest in android one phones.Has Motorola announced which phones will get update and which will not ?



If you want to have a decent camera, don't buy Moto E. its good for everything else in an entry level smartphone.


----------



## sticko.com (Sep 23, 2014)

The Moto E is Motorola's ultra-affordable entry level smartphone. It debuted on May 13th, and was available for a starting price of $130 in America and 89 euro in Europe. It features a 4.3-inch qHD display, a 1.2GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 200, 1GB of RAM, 4GB of internal storage, a 5 megapixel camera, and more.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

Need some help. My warranty is over now so well I am thinking to root with CROMs but I don't know anything about them and how to do it. so could you guys suggest me some good ROMs for my Moto E? and also a basic guide about how to root?

* ANY WAY TO GET OTG TO WORK ON MOTO E? *


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Need some help. My warranty is over now so well I am thinking to root with CROMs but I don't know anything about them and how to do it. so could you guys suggest me some good ROMs for my Moto E? and also a basic guide about how to root?
> 
> * ANY WAY TO GET OTG TO WORK ON MOTO E? *


first of all, did you got the broken screen fixed?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> first of all, did you got the broken screen fixed?



yes that's why I'm asking. costed me 1700 to get it repaired.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> yes that's why I'm asking. costed me 1700 to get it repaired.


Motorola Moto E - XDA Forums
Moto E Original Android Development - XDA Forums
Moto E Android Development - XDA Forums


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Motorola Moto E - XDA Forums
> Moto E Original Android Development - XDA Forums
> Moto E Android Development - XDA Forums



thanks I'll look these. just the OTG thing is what I'm concerned about now.


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2014)

^Some where i read OTG is possible with help of some software But i don't remember.


----------



## mayasinha (Sep 24, 2014)

In word one I said there is no comparison of Moto E. This is amazing phone in affordable price.. But now Motorola launched second generation of Moto G, so I will go for this phone.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 24, 2014)

Minion said:


> ^Some where i read OTG is possible with help of some software But i don't remember.



Nexus Media Importer. I'll try it out after I get my OTG pen drive delivered.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Nexus Media Importer. I'll try it out after I get my OTG pen drive delivered.



Why not try ES File Explorer (its free)?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why not try ES File Explorer (its free)?



I've been using ES from day one and I didn't knew it can be used for that  to me


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just got my Moto E from Flipkart but there is no hard copy of invoice included only the soft copy received via email.Also usb cable is missing in the package.Will i have to buy it separately and from where ?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 5, 2014)

Flipkart doesnt provide hard copy of invoice anymore. You have to get it printed yourself.
i think is data cable is provided in the package, but not sure. Let others who own it comment.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 5, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Flipkart doesnt provide hard copy of invoice anymore. You have to get it printed yourself.
> i think is data cable is provided in the package, but not sure. Let others who own it comment.



OK thanks for the info.And about the USB cable the box also only mentions phone,charger,headset and manuals.
Also I suppose there is no need for screen protector as Moto E has Gorilla glass 3 ? Also a few things I noticed 
1.After updating to 4.4.4 the phone would show no service. I had to remove and reinsert the sim to get network.
2.The Chrome browser is quite laggy overall.Other browsers like opera and UC dont show this lag.
3.Since the battery is non removable,if the phone hangs then how would I able to restart the phone ?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 5, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Flipkart doesnt provide hard copy of invoice anymore. You have to get it printed yourself.
> i think is data cable is provided in the package, but not sure. Let others who own it comment.


No Indian version doesn't come with USB cable.


mohit9206 said:


> OK thanks for the info.And about the USB cable the box also only mentions phone,charger,headset and manuals.
> Also I suppose there is no need for screen protector as Moto E has Gorilla glass 3 ? Also a few things I noticed
> 1.After updating to 4.4.4 the phone would show no service. I had to remove and reinsert the sim to get network.
> 2.The Chrome browser is quite laggy overall.Other browsers like opera and UC dont show this lag.
> 3.Since the battery is non removable,if the phone hangs then how would I able to restart the phone ?


1. My mon's phone was already on 4.4.4 no issues till now.
2. Agreed. Chrome has some bugs.
3. Press and hold power button for around 15 seconds dammit. Those Nokia days are gone now. (BTW I never found need of this)


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 5, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No Indian version doesn't come with USB cable.
> 
> 1. My mon's phone was already on 4.4.4 no issues till now.
> 2. Agreed. Chrome has some bugs.
> 3. Press and hold power button for around 15 seconds dammit. Those Nokia days are gone now. (BTW I never found need of this)


Thanks Ankush.And would you recommend screen protector ? And what would be a decent back cover(not flip cover).Am thinking Amzer back cover on Flipkart but will wait to see if the price goes down tomorrow. Hopefully those colorful moto back shells also get big discount tomorrow.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Just got my Moto E from Flipkart but there is no hard copy of invoice included only the soft copy received via email.Also usb cable is missing in the package.Will i have to buy it separately and from where ?


Flipkart doesn't provide a physical bill for anything now, its digital, I am with that initiative as it saves paper and USB cable isn't included with Moto E, if you have a Nokia wala USB cable (Lumia or Asha), that'll work fine with Moto E.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone got Moto E for 5.5k ? Too bad I had bought mine for 7k few days back.


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Thanks Ankush.And would you recommend screen protector ? And what would be a decent back cover(not flip cover).Am thinking Amzer back cover on Flipkart but will wait to see if the price goes down tomorrow. Hopefully those colorful moto back shells also get big discount tomorrow.



Get this buddy it doesn't add too much bulk
Access Denied

- - - Updated - - -



mohit9206 said:


> Anyone got Moto E for 5.5k ? Too bad I had bought mine for 7k few days back.



Same here.


----------



## spandey (Oct 6, 2014)

Bought  MOTO E for 5.5K today on Flipkart. Any suggestion about MicroSDHC card for it? Will Samsung EVO 32GB class 10 will be good?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

spandey said:


> Bought  MOTO E for 5.5K today on Flipkart. Any suggestion about MicroSDHC card for it? Will Samsung EVO 32GB class 10 will be good?


Go with any card above Class 6. BTW wait for the Amazon sale for good deals on mSD cards.


----------



## spandey (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks. 
BTW..MOTO E is still available in flipkart for 5.5K  if anybody is interested.

- - - Updated - - -

Any ideas about  good flipcovers for MOTO E?


----------



## lywyre (Oct 7, 2014)

spandey said:


> Thanks.
> BTW..MOTO E is still available in flipkart for 5.5K  if anybody is interested.



It is back to 6999/-


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 14, 2014)

which is the best cover to protect moto e screen  from damage when it is accidentaly dropped upto 600rs.


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2014)

Get Amzer backcover that is available for 390 on snapdeal.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 16, 2014)

Any word on Lollipop update for Moto E?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Any word on Lollipop update for Moto E?



Many words actually. Lollipop WILL COME FOR All Moto products. 
It’s Official: Android 5.0 Lollipop Coming to Moto X, Moto G, Moto E and More - The Official Motorola Blog


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Many words actually. Lollipop WILL COME FOR All Moto products.
> It’s Official: Android 5.0 Lollipop Coming to Moto X, Moto G, Moto E and More - The Official Motorola Blog


Yissss !!!


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 17, 2014)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 17, 2014)

Good news.Hope we get it before end of the year.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 17, 2014)

Let's hope so


----------



## polupoka (Oct 17, 2014)

It is now 6299/- in flip! and after sbi debit/credit cashback actual cost is gonna be 5669.10/-


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2014)

Got moto e for mom for 6299  ...just cause it have gorrila glass and splash proof body

SBI debit card 10% offer wont work for items below 7500


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 19, 2014)

which is best flip cover for moto e. Any link ?


----------



## polupoka (Oct 19, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Got moto e for mom for 6299  ...just cause it have gorrila glass and splash proof body
> 
> SBI debit card 10% offer wont work for items below 7500



We always can add a back cover,screen guard,case or any other products and be eligible for 10% concession


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 19, 2014)

any cheap and good  sim cutter.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 19, 2014)

Get the sim cut from a local mobile shop.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 21, 2014)

Few things i noticed about my Moto E
1.The phone takes a long time to charge fully from zero.Like almost 4 hours whereas my Lumia 520 used to charge in 2 hours.
2.The battery life is very good much better than Lumia however there is always 10-15% battery drain overnight on standy even though nothing is running in the background.
3.Can anyone recommend me a good quality tempered glass screen protector less than 300rs as i am scared on getting scratches on screen even though its gorilla glass.


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2014)

10-15% is too much.Disable wifi scanning.go to wifi->advance->disable keep wifi on during sleep and scanning always available.You can disable apps from apps manager.
Google play games
Google +
Hp print service
Google play book
Google pinyin input
Drive
Cloud print


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2014)

I cancelled moto e order...I ordered on 17 and after 6 days they did not even ship it from delhi yet...and lot of delay ...I will get something locally now


----------



## ExcellenceTech (Oct 24, 2014)

I checked MOTO E and Micromax Unite 2 and found the later one is better. More features (Big screen 4.7 inches, rear camera LED flash) which is not there in MOTO E.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

ExcellenceTech said:


> I checked MOTO E and Micromax Unite 2 and found the later one is better. More features (Big screen 4.7 inches, rear camera LED flash) which is not there in MOTO E.



if you really want to compare, Moto E will get Android 5.0 while the Unite 2 would be lying somewhere in the service centre. and though Redmi 1s may not even get kitkat, its hardware utterly thrashes Unite 2. (not a local OEM fan) Spice android one>>>> Microcrap Unite 2


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys i have read that if you discharge the batteries of Moto E and G completely then the supplied charger is not capable of supplying enough charge to bring the phone back to life.Has anyone had a first hand experience of this issue ? Due to this fear i have refrained from completely discharging my Moto E.I have read lots of reports of people facing this issue.


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2014)

I have done it with moto E no issue so far.If you completely discharge your battery then if you try to switch on phone it will show a plug with white background you just need to plugin your phone to charger after some time it will allow you to switch your phone.


----------



## Manju.s (Dec 26, 2014)

Guys, My moto e sometimes restarts automatically from last 10 days.. i thought it could be virus n scanned through antivirus but dint find any virus.. what could be the problem ?


----------



## Minion (Dec 28, 2014)

May be some application are misbehaving take backup and factory reset. Will surely solve your problem.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 7, 2015)

Facing battery life issue. When the phone was new i was getting very good battery life ie about 8hrs of screen on time but since last few weeks battery life has taken a nosedive and now getting only about 5hrs of screen on time without any change in usage pattern. 
So basically battery life went from great to average. Tried cleaning cache, disabling background apps, battery saving apps etc but still no improvements. Is anyone else facing similar issue?


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2015)

I am getting 4 to 5 hrs of screen on time while playing clash of clan for 1hrs and 2hrs of tv show watching.Which video player you are using?


----------



## Manju.s (Jan 13, 2015)

Minion said:


> May be some application are misbehaving take backup and factory reset. Will surely solve your problem.


How do I take watsapp msgs back up?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2015)

Manju.s said:


> How do I take watsapp msgs back up?



titanium backup


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2015)

Manju.s said:


> How do I take watsapp msgs back up?



Backup this file on your PC somewhere, "msgstore.db.crypt8" located in location, "/SDCard/WhatsApp/Databases".

By default whatsapp makes a backup of messages at morning 4 am on its own. But if you want to take a manual backup you can do so from within whatsapp settings. Then copy the updated .crypt8 file.
When you install whatsapp again on the same or some other device you just need to make sure you keep this .crypt8 file on that location before you configure whatsapp, and it will pickup old messages.


----------



## Cruzy (Jan 15, 2015)

Does anyone have the problem of signal fluctuation with their moto e?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2015)

Manju.s said:


> How do I take watsapp msgs back up?



If you aren't rooted, use Helium Backup


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 18, 2015)

When will the Moto E get Lollipop update? Looking forward to it for the battery life improvements.


----------



## mohit9206 (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone tried Lollipop on their Moto E? Motorola has started soak test for Lollipop for Moto E in India. So if anyone has updated to Lollipop then please share your experience.  
I have yet to update because am scared to  as so many complaints online for other models from various brands about how Lollipop ****ed up their phones.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

So second gen moto e launched today.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So second gen moto e launched today.



They've lost it by pricing it $149.

Lenovo A6000 would be a better & cheaper choice and Yureka is obviously miles better at that price.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They've lost it by pricing it $149.
> 
> Lenovo A6000 would be a better & cheaper choice and Yureka is obviously miles better at that price.



That one is for SD 410 version there will be a SD 200 variant for 112$


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That one is for SD 410 version there will be a SD 200 variant for 112$



Still not worth it. Redmi 1s is there for 6k not to mention Lenovo A6000 with sd410 costs 7k (~= 113$)


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2015)

Redmi 1S is much better in 6k with awesome camera. Havn't seen lenovo A6000 so can't comment.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 26, 2015)

The only issue I see with A6000 is the absence of Corning/Asahi glass.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still not worth it. Redmi 1s is there for 6k not to mention Lenovo A6000 with sd410 costs 7k (~= 113$)



Redmi refresh is what I am waiting for. Not a big fan of Lenovo so I have never checked out A6000.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 21, 2015)

Any one know if it is possible to turn off ring tone  lets say from 10 - 8 every weekday & have it loud at other times on this phone ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Any one know if it is possible to turn off ring tone  lets say from 10 - 8 every weekday & have it loud at other times on this phone ?



Check *Profiles* under settings


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check *Profiles* under settings



I can't find profiles on the phone. Are you sure this is possible on the phone ?  

The point for doing  that is I want the phone to go on silent and vibration mode while I am at work  and when the phone is in my pocket  & loud  at other times.


----------



## Minion (Mar 22, 2015)

There is no option to increase or decrease ring tone volume at specified time but you can make phone in silent mode using moto assist.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 30, 2015)

wait for 5.1 it has all fixes..

how much more time for 5.0 for moto e?


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> wait for 5.1 it has all fixes..
> 
> how much more time for 5.0 for moto e?


No 5.0 now directly 5.1 Lollipoop. Date not announced yet.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

moto E lollipop update???


----------



## andy_65_in (May 11, 2015)

my wifes moto e wont accept anymore apps-says nospace.has a 8 gb sd card.int space shows 215 MB availaible even then wont load a smaller MB app


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2015)

^ buy another device with 16GB/32gb internal memory..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> my wifes moto e wont accept anymore apps-says nospace.has a 8 gb sd card.int space shows 215 MB availaible even then wont load a smaller MB app



Uninstall useless apps


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 11, 2015)

moto e sar value is way high, does it allow to install app on sd card, is there any custom mod for it,


----------



## andy_65_in (May 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Uninstall useless apps


this also not working-why cant my sd card help?is there no option to transfer all apps from the ram to the sd card.phone shows 1.9 gb int space used,cant these apps be transferred to sd card.please help


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 21, 2015)

is it available ? lollipop?


----------



## Cruzy (May 21, 2015)

You can install it via custom ROM.official update has not arrived yet


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> this also not working-why cant my sd card help?is there no option to transfer all apps from the ram to the sd card.phone shows 1.9 gb int space used,cant these apps be transferred to sd card.please help



Nope, you can't transfer apps to sd card.


----------



## Techguy (May 26, 2015)

Wanted to buy 2015 E 4G. Is 1GB RAM a problem? Lag? clearing apps?


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

now motoe price is 4999 best phone in best price


----------



## lywyre (May 26, 2015)

Bought 4G version last thursday and got it on Friday (No offers). I keep Wi-Fi on most of the time.  Screen on time for 4 hours on average (per day). Battery stabilizing as days goes by and I am getting 60-70% drain for a whole day (morning to morning). Camera is so and so. 

The battery saving mode is really good. 1-2% drain overnight only (wi-fi off).

I have just disabled Google Now cards and will see how well the battery fares.


----------



## Techguy (May 26, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Bought 4G version last thursday and got it on Friday (No offers). I keep Wi-Fi on most of the time.  Screen on time for 4 hours on average (per day). Battery stabilizing as days goes by and I am getting 60-70% drain for a whole day (morning to morning). Camera is so and so.
> 
> The battery saving mode is really good. 1-2% drain overnight only (wi-fi off).
> 
> I have just disabled Google Now cards and will see how well the battery fares.



How's the RAM situation? Lag? How many apps do you run at a time.


----------



## lywyre (May 27, 2015)

Not much. WhatsApp, Hangout, flipkart, amazon, mx player, you tube and a photo editor. That is all. Obviously slick enough for the given low number of apps.
Just to test I downloaded Asphalt 6, took 15+ seconds to load, but did not lag to run. Planned to try asphalt 8 this weekend.


----------



## Techguy (May 28, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Not much. WhatsApp, Hangout, flipkart, amazon, mx player, you tube and a photo editor. That is all. Obviously slick enough for the given low number of apps.
> Just to test I downloaded Asphalt 6, took 15+ seconds to load, but did not lag to run. Planned to try asphalt 8 this weekend.



I wont be playing games. Running Chrome, Soundcloud, Reddit, Whatsapp  + 2 apps should be smooth? Approx amount of free RAM?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 7, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> moto e sar value is way high, does it allow to install app on sd card, is there any custom mod for it,



it's 1.8 minimum sar value set by government... keep distance from device when not in use, and use headphones for longer calls...

- - - Updated - - -

*motorola-mobility-en-in.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/105293

5.1 update now available... can someone help me for downloading OTA and 5.1 stock image from computer??


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 8, 2015)

wasnt moto e2 was selling for 6999 without any exchange and disount, now flipkart is selling it for 7500 and you can apply some cashback, and exchange, beware from them


----------



## lywyre (Jun 8, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> wasnt moto e2 was selling for 6999 without any exchange and disount, now flipkart is selling it for 7500 and you can apply some cashback, and exchange, beware from them



That was the 3G version with Snapdragon 200. The 4G version with Snapdragon 400 was selling for 7999.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 9, 2015)

Is lollipop out or something? For moto E 1st gen?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 9, 2015)

^ lollipop is available now. but did not get notification... from 3 june

*motorola-mobility-en-in.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/105293


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2015)

Nothing at my end yet.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 9, 2015)

Techguy said:


> I wont be playing games. Running Chrome, Soundcloud, Reddit, Whatsapp  + 2 apps should be smooth? Approx amount of free RAM?



Most of the time there is roughly 500MB free RAM (my device is mostly idle).

Tried Asphalt 8, runs great. Some slight stutter for notifications. Other wise no issues, no heat. Guess 960x540 is no load for the 410/306.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is tempered glass protector recommended for Motot G (2nd Gen) ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 10, 2015)

lywyre said:


> That was the 3G version with Snapdragon 200. The 4G version with Snapdragon 400 was selling for 7999.



stilll not worth that much money, considering that there are some great phone available for almost same price and better spec


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 14, 2015)

^ any news for lollipop update on moto e 1st gen?


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 25, 2015)

Till now no update of lollipop version..


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2015)

Why you guys are waiting for official update just flash a custom rom. Now I am on lollipop 5.1.1. moto sucks after they has been acquired by Lenovo.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah flash a custom rom coz you are not going to loose a lot.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 25, 2015)

Moto E is the greatest phone ever made. It beats out even the Galaxy S6 and iPhone 6


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2015)

To each his own, its the shittiest phone I have ever used. Right from the display, camera... everything. 

And now they are moving slower than Samsung to deliver the latest OS.


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2015)

^Dude its  a old phone now what more you can expect.


----------



## Skud (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine still have some warranty left and never was very happy with it. Far more disappointed with Android itself to be frank.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> Mine still have some warranty left and never was very happy with it. Far more disappointed with Android itself to be frank.



Root it and flash custom rom to become far more happy with android.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't think it can overcome some fundamental problems of the OS and its particular implementation in this model. Moving away to Windows Phone feels so liberating.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 2, 2015)

Thinking of unlocking my phone. Are there any problems to keep in mind? I know Motorola makes your warranty void once you ask for an unlocking key. Have you faced any problems after that? If you needed to send it for repair what did you do? 

My custom rom of choice is paranoid Android. 

Shiva


----------



## ankushv (Jul 2, 2015)

I unlocked my moto g 2013 long back , and I'm enjoying stock cm 12.1 on it . The phone was cheap so I unlocked it . In case of my s4 I waited for 1 year before rooting as it was expensive . Both phones doing great even after warranty is over .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 3, 2015)

Any pros and cons for cm and paranoid Android?


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Any pros and cons for cm and paranoid Android?



I installed Blisspop 3.5 on my moto E it has good battery backup,fast,smooth and good set of features only thing that doesn't work is ambient display.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 10, 2015)

Unlocked my phone and installed TWRP on it. However im not able to boot into recovery. When i try adb reboot recovery, the moto logo appears then a error message saying " no Command " appears. Can anyone help?

TWRP version 2.7.1.0 

Thanks!


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey you have to install fastboot drivers.
and official Motorola drivers.

then

go to developer option enable android debugging.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 18, 2015)

any news on moto e lollipop update...
i think we need to file complaint against Motorola, for misleading us.. moto ads were showing faster updates guaranteed, but nothing after kitkat...


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 21, 2015)

lollipop is availaible for moto e first gen now.mine is stuck because of low internal space( have abt 270 MB only).how to create more internal space-the phone doesnt take the upgrade otherwise


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> lollipop is availaible for moto e first gen now.mine is stuck because of low internal space( have abt 270 MB only).how to create more internal space-the phone doesnt take the upgrade otherwise



First move all pics, videos from phone's DCIM folder to PC. Next see junk files stored in WhatsApp folder (songs, videos etc).

Then, install Astro file manager. Backup all apps in the form of apk files. Cut paste those apk files on PC. Then remove those apps for which you took backup.
Now you should have space. At this point you can update. Restore apk back in phone and install them again.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 21, 2015)

Download started for lollipop but has taken almost 8 hours to get just 48 % so far.speed pathetic.what should I do.this is on Bsnl bbnd


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2015)

Guys one silly question, after receiving the new phone, did you guys let it discharged completely and charged it for 8hrs ? I have heard if this is not done at first for a new mobile then battery backup will always be very low. Same goes for trimmer too. Should I do it?


----------



## Manju.s (Jul 26, 2015)

Guys.. Can u tell how to root my mobile?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

Manju.s said:


> Guys.. Can u tell how to root my mobile?


Check on xda
You'll need to unlock the bootloader first.


----------



## Minion (Jul 26, 2015)

Manju.s said:


> Guys.. Can u tell how to root my mobile?



Check on youtube for how to unlock bootloader and root moto E.


----------



## Manju.s (Jul 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check on xda
> You'll need to unlock the bootloader first.


Thanks.


----------



## Manju.s (Jul 29, 2015)

I didn't get lollipop update still.. But my others friends got the update.. Y so like that ?


----------



## Minion (Jul 29, 2015)

I didn't get lollipop so i flashed AICP on my moto E.


----------



## Manju.s (Jul 29, 2015)

Minion said:


> I didn't get lollipop so i flashed AICP on my moto E.


How u did that?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys I too recently bought moto e2. When I use I constantly after charging 100℅ then within 1hr its reducing to 80℅. I am getting backup around 5hrs in which I keep the data enabled, general use, and clash of clan around 1.5hrs.

Is it normal or is there any problem? Please reply.


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 2, 2015)

Backup for 5 hrs is with Max usage (WiFi, screen on on full brightness)?
It's a little too low according to me. Try charging it fully and run the test again


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> Guys I too recently bought moto e2. When I use I constantly after charging 100℅ then within 1hr its reducing to 80℅. I am getting backup around 5hrs in which I keep the data enabled, general use, and clash of clan around 1.5hrs.
> 
> Is it normal or is there any problem? Please reply.



check for wifi search and if it is on always make it never and COC is a battery hog.

- - - Updated - - -



lightningfassst said:


> Guys I too recently bought moto e2. When I use I constantly after charging 100℅ then within 1hr its reducing to 80℅. I am getting backup around 5hrs in which I keep the data enabled, general use, and clash of clan around 1.5hrs.
> 
> Is it normal or is there any problem? Please reply.



check for wifi search and if it is on always make it never and COC is a battery hog.

- - - Updated - - -



lightningfassst said:


> Guys I too recently bought moto e2. When I use I constantly after charging 100℅ then within 1hr its reducing to 80℅. I am getting backup around 5hrs in which I keep the data enabled, general use, and clash of clan around 1.5hrs.
> 
> Is it normal or is there any problem? Please reply.



check for wifi search and if it is on always make it never and COC is a battery hog.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for replying guys. WiFi off. Lowest brightness. COC is really heavy on battery. And in between I use WhatsApp a lot. But still I feel 5hrs is less for a new phone. What's the lowest backup time you people are getting?
Also tell me how to test battery backup properly. I must exchange mobile within this week if any problem exist.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

Root your phone. Greenify all the way.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll surely do that. But before that i just want to know if my phone provides less backup than normal? I have also switched off all vibrations too like typing notification etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> I'll surely do that. But before that i just want to know if my phone provides less backup than normal? I have also switched off all vibrations too like typing notification etc.


Force close Clash Of Clans and disable it along with user apps from start up using AIO Toolbox. Then check your battery drain duration from 100% to 10%. Don't launch CoC during that time.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2015)

Which one install then, greenify or all-in-one toolbox?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> Which one install then, greenify or all-in-one toolbox?


Both of them.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2015)

They seem to have same purpose


----------



## Minion (Aug 6, 2015)

Manju.s said:


> How u did that?



Hi Manju, 
I am currently using VanirASOP 
[ROM][Condor][5.1] VanirAOSP | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums
since it is based on ASOP ROM it is bug free.for installing custom rom you have to unlock bootloader and install twrp you can find youtube videos how to do it.

Steps for installing Custom ROM
1)Enter into twrp  
 Turn off your phone
press volume down key then without releasing press power button.
2)Now you should be in recovery mode.
go to wipe then factory reset your phone.
Then go to advance wipe >wipe system and internal(make sure you backup important files in internal memory)
3)Go back>click on install>Browse ROM zip(keep rom zip on root of SD card)
Then reboot your phone

let it boot it may take 5-10 mins.

After booting into rom then go to recovery and flash Gapps(use tk gapps)
clear dalvik 
Then reboot.

- - - Updated - - -



lightningfassst said:


> Thanks for replying guys. WiFi off. Lowest brightness. COC is really heavy on battery. And in between I use WhatsApp a lot. But still I feel 5hrs is less for a new phone. What's the lowest backup time you people are getting?
> Also tell me how to test battery backup properly. I must exchange mobile within this week if any problem exist.



Does you phone came with lollipop 5.0?If yes then it is main culprit here.I am getting screenontime of 6 hrs with 1 day of battery backup.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> They seem to have same purpose


No.

Greenify is for hibernating apps, AIO toolbox can't do that. But it can remove the apps from startup which greenify can't do.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2015)

Minion said:


> Does you phone came with lollipop 5.0?If yes then it is main culprit here.I am getting screenontime of 6 hrs with 1 day of battery backup.



Yeah its 5.0. And I tried updating it by System Update option and it said its already updated. 
What do you mean by "6hrs with 1day of battery backup" ? You mean 1day backup in which you used mobile for around 6hrs?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No.
> 
> Greenify is for hibernating apps, AIO toolbox can't do that. But it can remove the apps from startup which greenify can't do.


Okkkk. I was confused after seeing all those options in both apps, especially in greenify. I have to learn. 
But problem is I don't get network here. I have to keep on adjusting my mobile to get at least half the signal strength.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2015)

And i also want to know one more thing, after updating all the 'Google' apps, I saw they take more than half of the internal memory.  Out of 4.98GB user memory, I was left with 2.90GB. So I uninstalled all the updates. What about you guys?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2015)

^ I'd remove all those which I didn't want using titanium backup, get some more space. Most google apps are useless to me.


----------



## Minion (Aug 8, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> Yeah its 5.0. And I tried updating it by System Update option and it said its already updated.
> What do you mean by "6hrs with 1day of battery backup" ? You mean 1day backup in which you used mobile for around 6hrs?



Then wait for motorola to update it to 5.1.1.Lollipop 5.0 is buggy and battery drain."6hrs With 1 day" means mobile screen  has been used for 6 hrs and battery lasted me 24hrs.

- - - Updated - - -



lightningfassst said:


> And i also want to know one more thing, after updating all the 'Google' apps, I saw they take more than half of the internal memory.  Out of 4.98GB user memory, I was left with 2.90GB. So I uninstalled all the updates. What about you guys?



Don't update unnecessarily only update when you face problems with older versions.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 10, 2015)

I am still waiting for 5.1 update. My sister's 1st gen already got 5.1 and my 2nd Gen (4g) is yet to get . Good job Lenovo


----------



## priti9898 (Aug 10, 2015)

Now available new version for Motorola Moto G 3 gen.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 13, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION], thanks for replying.
And battery backup of 24hts with 6hrs screen time is actually good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> @SaiyanGoku, @Minion, thanks for replying.
> And battery backup of 24hts with 6hrs screen time is actually good.


So, CoC was the obvious culprit here.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 13, 2015)

I was talking about minion's battery backup. I haven't checked mine properly


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, CoC was the obvious culprit here.



COC is a heavy game no doubt but i have immensely improved battery life with ASOP based custom ROM and custom kernel.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys does the Moto E 1st Gen support micro SDXC card of 64gb? Has anyone tried using a 64gb card?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys does the Moto E 1st Gen support micro SDXC card of 64gb? Has anyone tried using a 64gb card?



I think it is 32 gb since moto g also supports 32 gb.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I think it is 32 gb since moto g also supports 32 gb.



The new Moto G supports SDXC cards..the 32 bit limit that Moto is referring is the SDHC which ranges from 2gb to 32gb.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2015)

My moto e2 often loose HSPA data connection and switch to Edge. At some places inside home, it will get only Edge connection, like in one room I'll get 2g speed(or no data network at all) and in hall I get 3g speed. Do you guys suffer from this?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2015)

And sometimes I get no network at all. I won't move anywhere, the network is good and am using internet, suddenly the mobile will loose network and goes to Emergency Call. My friend is having same network operator and moto g2, he said there is no network problem here, Though he never uses his mobile data.


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the problem of loosing my network in my house.but my phone is a moto e first gen


----------



## Minion (Aug 29, 2015)

Change your service provider.


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 29, 2015)

Minion said:


> Change your service provider.


I had the same problem with airtel too


----------



## Minion (Aug 29, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> I had the same problem with airtel too



Are you using your phone in 3G or 2G mode?


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> And sometimes I get no network at all. I won't move anywhere, the network is good and am using internet, suddenly the mobile will loose network and goes to Emergency Call. My friend is having same network operator and moto g2, he said there is no network problem here, Though he never uses his mobile data.





Cruzy said:


> I have the problem of loosing my network in my house.but my phone is a moto e first gen


I have Moto E 1st gen and i too face this issue of phone losing network, switching between E and H+ even in the same room and going into emergency mode at random. I am facing this problem only since last couple of weeks. Maybe the phone is starting to go bad or its just my network provider (reliance).


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2015)

So you guys found any solution for this network problem? Is this a problem with OS which can be fixed with a 5.1.1 update? If not, then its a big problem.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 4, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> So you guys found any solution for this network problem? Is this a problem with OS which can be fixed with a 5.1.1 update? If not, then its a big problem.


Do you have a cut sim? I've read that this issue can occur in normal sim cards cut to micro size. Try requesting your service provider for original micro sim card.


----------



## Minion (Sep 4, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> I have Moto E 1st gen and i too face this issue of phone losing network, switching between E and H+ even in the same room and going into emergency mode at random. I am facing this problem only since last couple of weeks. Maybe the phone is starting to go bad or its just my network provider (reliance).



I am not facing such problems.

- - - Updated - - -

There are some apps in play store that will allow to set network as 3g only or 2g only this way you will not randomly go into emergency mode.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 18, 2015)

How to remove colour inversion showing repeatedly in my moto e.any tricks.the colour is getting affected


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone updated their Moto E 1st gen to Lollipop? How much free space is left after installing Lollipop? There is hardly any space left as is so updating might take away whatever precious little is left.


----------



## ankushv (Sep 19, 2015)

Installed 5.1 on my mom's moto e . And there is no space for any updates left , including Google services etc . 
I guess the only way is to , now reset to factory default and reinstall all the apps again .


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

^^After updating factory reset the phone.


----------



## ankushv (Sep 19, 2015)

^^ I will wipe cache and user data from stock recovery , like I do with my moto g and nexus .


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bad news for Moto E 2nd Gen owners,it will not be updated to Marshmallow.


----------



## the.one (Oct 5, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Bad news for Moto E 2nd Gen owners,it will not be updated to Marshmallow.



Damn.. My bro recently got a moto e 2nd gen.

Any reason stated by Moto?


----------



## Minion (Oct 5, 2015)

Moto sucks now. my moto E first gen. didn't get lollipop 5.0 thanks to custom roms i am rocking lollipop 5.1.1.


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2015)

Minion said:


> Moto sucks now. *my moto E first gen. didn't get lollipop 5.0* thanks to custom roms i am rocking lollipop 5.1.1.




That's strange, mine has been updated to 5.0.1.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 5, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Bad news for Moto E 2nd Gen owners,it will not be updated to Marshmallow.



So bad Lenovo. Way to lose trust and loyal customers.

Bought several Moto devices (for me, friends and family) on quality and trust that we would get timely updates. I am still waiting for 5.1 (Moto E 2nd Gen). 

Now on will read Motorola as Lenovo only and am certainly missing Motorola under Google.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 10, 2016)

Cant create adequate space in my moto e first gen for app upgrades inspite of a 8 GB card which is barely filled up.eg trying to tfr facebook to sd card i am told no such app exists.how can i create more space


----------



## Cruzy (May 10, 2016)

You can create space by just clearing the cache.Apparently you can't make the external SD card into an internal one after rooting 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> Cant create adequate space in my moto e first gen for app upgrades inspite of a 8 GB card which is barely filled up.eg trying to tfr facebook to sd card i am told no such app exists.how can i create more space


Not possible.. But use cynogenmod 13 official... Where you can use class 10 micro sd card as internal storage.. This might solve problem..


----------



## andy_65_in (May 12, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Not possible.. But use cynogenmod 13 official... Where you can use class 10 micro sd card as internal storage.. This might solve problem..



cyno 13 is this a app.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> cyno 13 is this a app.


OK. Do you don't know anything about Android..
Do you know root??
Custom ROM?? Stock took?? Custom recovery?? Stock recovery?? Stock kernel?? Custom kernel?? (Google it)

For cyanogen mod.
[ROM][OFFICIAL][condor] CyanogenMod 13 for M&hellip; | Motorola Moto E


----------

